# What's your favorite intepretation of Beethoven's piano sonata?



## Lord Lance

There are several interpretations of the master's piano sonatas, maybe over 100. So, my question today is, whats your favorite one? It seems I can add a poll yet. Nonetheless, tell me your favorite classic recording [Old, like Kempff]

Mine is Wilhelm Kempff


----------



## GioCar

Claudio Arrau.

Among the more recent ones: Paul Lewis


----------



## Guest

For most of them, I've only heard Kempff and Brendel, in which case it varies, but I like Pollini's late sonatas, and I also love the Gilels I have (8,13,14,21,23,26,29).


----------



## starthrower

See previous thread.

http://www.talkclassical.com/16265-your-top-5-beethoven.html


----------



## Klavierspieler

I generally prefer Andras Schiff.


----------



## Aramis

Ludwig van Beethoven said:


> There are several interpretations of the master's piano sonatas, maybe over 100. So, my question today is, whats your favorite one? It seems I can add a poll yet. Nonetheless, tell me your favorite classic recording [Old, like Kempff]
> 
> Mine is Wilhelm Kempff


It was "My favourite is Daniel Barenboim" before, too late for editing EVERYBODY SAW YOUR DISGRACE


----------



## KenOC

I'm partial to Schiff and Gilels (whose set is a bit partial itself, sadly). Recently I ran into Buchbinder's cycle, which I like a lot. Each sonata is played live, with a very quiet audience, and the recordings are beginning to end without any splicing. In his case, this all works very well indeed.


----------



## joen_cph

Has anyone heard the *Stewart Goodyear* set? Have sampled it on Amazon clips only & liked it - dramatic and varied, but perhaps-perhaps a little too light-footed at times in the slower movements (??).

Apparently this fellow played all the sonatas in ONE concert, but these are studio recordings. Am thinking of buying it.


----------



## Copperears

Barenboim, hands down, for me.


----------



## moody

joen_cph said:


> Has anyone heard the *Stewart Goodyear* set? Have sampled it on Amazon clips only & liked it - dramatic and varied, but perhaps-perhaps a little too light-footed at times in the slower movements (??).
> 
> Apparently this fellow played all the sonatas in ONE concert, but these are studio recordings. Am thinking of buying it.


I thought he was a blimp.


----------



## Ukko

moody said:


> I thought he was a blimp.


You must be thinking of Gabriel Goodyear, who is so well known here that many posts refer to him as 'GG'.


----------



## moody

Ukko said:


> You must be thinking of Gabriel Goodyear, who is so well known here that many posts refer to him as 'GG'.


He was always floating about.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

I doubt that any one pianist has the measure of all the Beethoven Sonatas, so in reality, it's probably a case of horses for courses. That said, Schnabel seems to come as close as anyone. I wouldn't be without his set. Also the partial set by Solomon is extremely fine. Backhaus I enjoy, he seems to get on with it and (as one might say) the hell with what anyone else thinks! Individually though there are outstanding versions of nearly every sonata. Ones that spring instantly to mind, Cherkassky in Op.27 No. 1- especially if you can find him doing this live. Gieseking in the "Moonlight"- his 1953 recording, Egon Petri in the "Hammerklavier", Horowitz in the "Pathetique" and Op.10 No. 3 (especially the live 1949 recording), Youra Guller in Op. 110/111, and so on. How good it is that we have all of this readily available.


----------



## Mandryka

ShropshireMoose said:


> I doubt that any one pianist has the measure of all the Beethoven Sonatas, so in reality, it's probably a case of horses for courses. That said, Schnabel seems to come as close as anyone. I wouldn't be without his set. Also the partial set by Solomon is extremely fine. Backhaus I enjoy, he seems to get on with it and (as one might say) the hell with what anyone else thinks! Individually though there are outstanding versions of nearly every sonata. Ones that spring instantly to mind, Cherkassky in Op.27 No. 1- especially if you can find him doing this live. Gieseking in the "Moonlight"- his 1953 recording, Egon Petri in the "Hammerklavier", Horowitz in the "Pathetique" and Op.10 No. 3 (especially the live 1949 recording), Youra Guller in Op. 110/111, and so on. How good it is that we have all of this readily available.


How can I hear the Horowitz 1949 OP 10/3? Or the Cherkassky op 27/1? Especially the latter -- it's one of my favourite sonatas and one of my favourite pianists. And the more I think about it the more it seems this sonata was made for Cherkassky.


----------



## Keith

The 1960's Kempff version is a favorite of mine; then there's individual discs by Murray Perahia that I love. A really good cycle is the one by Jeno Jando on Naxos, who doesn't get the respect that he deserves.


----------



## Keith

Daniel Barenboim's 60's cycle is also very, very good.


----------



## worov

Claudio Arrau's set of the 1960's is the definitive for me.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Brendel, Brendel, then Brendel:lol:. Oh, and Schiff


----------



## DavidA

Kempff from the 1950s in mono is slightly more masterful than in his 1960s recordings. Both are fine but the 1950s is the one.
Richter is worth hearing, especially in the Appassionata and Hammerklavier.
Solomon's Hammerklavier is also stupendous.
Serkin is great - absolute understanding, but he never recorded the complete set.
Gould is - well - Gould. He is eccentric but illuminating. Some terrific playing.
Ashkenazy is frankly rather boring.
Gilels I found too loud, although many rate him highly.
Schnabel is utterly inside the music but is technically fallible and the recordings are elderly. But a word for his Diabelli - the best ever.


----------



## LancsMan

Well my only complete set is the Kempff 1950's mono. Always been happy with it! 
Brendel introduced me to the Beethoven piano sonatas but I haven't listened to his Beethoven sonatas for some time.


----------



## Vaneyes

I have recs for a dozen pianists playing atleast one sonata. They all sound good, that's why they're still with me.

If I had to go with one complete set, it would be the maniac Gulda. :tiphat:


----------



## MusicInTheAir

I like several from the EMI Stephen Kovacevich series. Probably my two favorites are his performances of the sonatas 27 & 28. I think the Solomon recordings of the final six sonatas are wonderful. My favorite of the Schnabels is his "Waldstein." If one wants to hear unRubinsteinlike and unSerkinlike performances, take a listen to the 1920s Serkin and 1940s Rubinstein performance of the "Appassionata." I like much of Brendel's final go through. I agree with the original poster who pointed out the CDs Perahia has made of some of the sonatas. I particularly like his witty number 11.


----------



## moody

ShropshireMoose said:


> I doubt that any one pianist has the measure of all the Beethoven Sonatas, so in reality, it's probably a case of horses for courses. That said, Schnabel seems to come as close as anyone. I wouldn't be without his set. Also the partial set by Solomon is extremely fine. Backhaus I enjoy, he seems to get on with it and (as one might say) the hell with what anyone else thinks! Individually though there are outstanding versions of nearly every sonata. Ones that spring instantly to mind, Cherkassky in Op.27 No. 1- especially if you can find him doing this live. Gieseking in the "Moonlight"- his 1953 recording, Egon Petri in the "Hammerklavier", Horowitz in the "Pathetique" and Op.10 No. 3 (especially the live 1949 recording), Youra Guller in Op. 110/111, and so on. How good it is that we have all of this readily available.


One of the best and most sensible posts for ages.
Petri is extraordinary in Beethoven and for that matter anything he did.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Mandryka said:


> How can I hear the Horowitz 1949 OP 10/3? Or the Cherkassky op 27/1? Especially the latter -- it's one of my favourite sonatas and one of my favourite pianists. And the more I think about it the more it seems this sonata was made for Cherkassky.


Cherkassky recorded it for Nimbus in 1984, it is available in a Nimbus 6cd set of Cherkassky's recordings for them, which you can get for £15.45 on amazon- a bargain, methinks. I have a couple of live broadcasts from 1983/4 respectively, but these don't seem to have made it onto cd yet (BBC broadcasts, which hopefully will be issued in time). Horowitz's 1949 recording is on the recently issued set of his Carnegie Hall recitals, which now retails on amazon at £71.99. It's still a good value at that price, consisting of 41 CDs plus a DVD. Hope this is of some use.


----------



## Mandryka

ShropshireMoose said:


> Cherkassky recorded it for Nimbus in 1984, it is available in a Nimbus 6cd set of Cherkassky's recordings for them, which you can get for £15.45 on amazon- a bargain, methinks. I have a couple of live broadcasts from 1983/4 respectively, but these don't seem to have made it onto cd yet (BBC broadcasts, which hopefully will be issued in time). Horowitz's 1949 recording is on the recently issued set of his Carnegie Hall recitals, which now retails on amazon at £71.99. It's still a good value at that price, consisting of 41 CDs plus a DVD. Hope this is of some use.


I have found some interesting recordings over the past few days. I know the Nimbus CD, but I've found a live op 27/1 on DVD. It'a very good. I have also managed to get a copy of the 1949 Horowitz recording.

The Cherkassky, by the way, is here. Volume 1. It also has an extraordinary Kreisleriana. Recommended.

http://tinyurl.com/o9vja25


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Hey, thanks for that, I shall certainly be indulging myself in some of those Cherkassky CDs. Having seen him several times, and even met him briefly after three concerts, it will be nice to have a few DVDs of him. "Ha!" quoth he, and rubbed his hands in glee!


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Backhaus (mono) and Kempff: I'd not enjoy a 'really good interpretation' of Beethoven sonatas - even those ironics made by Gilels with his superb technique - but by the giants of the german traditional school of piano playing.


----------



## Pedro de Alvarado

Wilhelm Kempff was my introduction to Beethoven's piano sonatas, and I still consider his recordings one of the best, and my personal favourite.Other interpretations I can recommend are those of Brendel and Richter.


----------



## kon

Claude Frank is not very popular but really nice.


----------



## Alydon

In the end I have to return to my old set of Schnabel recordings and despite what I think about his slips & wrong notes these recordings are like old friends and there is always great insight even in some of the most unevenly played sonatas.
I have always loved Brendel's last cycle on Philips & was lucky enough to see him at the Wigmore Hall several times when he gave a series of concerts devoted to the sonatas.
For something different I am enjoying collecting the Ronald Brautigam fortepiano series of the sonatas and so good to hear them in such a different light. A revelation for me has been discovering the recordings of Maria Yudina and her Hammerklavier is something to behold and the most revealing interpretation I have listened to in years.


----------



## Mandryka

Alydon said:


> In the end I have to return to my old set of Schnabel recordings and despite what I think about his slips & wrong notes these recordings are like old friends and there is always great insight even in some of the most unevenly played sonatas.
> I have always loved Brendel's last cycle on Philips & was lucky enough to see him at the Wigmore Hall several times when he gave a series of concerts devoted to the sonatas.
> For something different I am enjoying collecting the Ronald Brautigam fortepiano series of the sonatas and so good to hear them in such a different light. A revelation for me has been discovering the recordings of Maria Yudina and her Hammerklavier is something to behold and the most revealing interpretation I have listened to in years.


If you like Schnabel's style then you may like his second recordings of op 109 and op 111. He mustn't have been satisfied with the first ones he made for EMI, the ones which were part of the cycle, and I certainly think the second ones are an improvement. They were included in his Great Pianists Edition, and there was a wonderful transfer from Japan released about four years ago.

I would like to hear more Brendel, I was very impressed by the live Diabelli Variations from 2001 which was released just when he retired.

I agree about Yudina, op106 especially.


----------



## Alydon

Mandryka said:


> If you like Schnabel's style then you may like his second recordings of op 109 and op 111. He mustn't have been satisfied with the first ones he made for EMI, the ones which were part of the cycle, and I certainly think the second ones are an improvement. They were included in his Great Pianists Edition, and there was a wonderful transfer from Japan released about four years ago.
> 
> I would like to hear more Brendel, I was very impressed by the live Diabelli Variations from 2001 which was released just when he retired.
> 
> I agree about Yudina, op106 especially.


Many thanks - will search out the Schnabel recordings. I believe the latest Brendel cycle is reasonably priced now and do prefer it to his earlier recordings. Another great Soviet pianist whose whole recording of the Beethoven sonatas are available on You tube to listen to is Maria Grinberg - certainly give you a good idea of her great artistry.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Alydon said:


> I believe the latest Brendel cycle is reasonably priced now and do prefer it to his earlier recordings.


Although his 1960's Vox cycle was particularly good in the early sonatas up to and including Op. 49. The freshness of youth, perhaps.


----------



## Blake

Gilels, Arrau, and Korstick are the ones garnering my attention right about now.


----------



## Blancrocher

For anyone who hasn't seen it yet, I'd recommend this survey of Beethoven piano sonata cycles by Jens Laurson.

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2009/June09/Beethoven_piano_cycles.htm


----------



## leepee

I have Goodyear's set along with 15 other complete sets. His performances are brilliant but sometimes feel as if they have been tossed off. They are the opposite of Brendel's scholarly sets. I enjoy Lorti, Lewis, Buchbinder, Barenboim and Brendel. Of the partial (incomplete) sets Murray Perahia's recordings are so poetic. Please Murray ... do more Beethoven!!!


----------



## joen_cph

^^^
Am really considering Stewart Goodyear - thanks for the info. Some miniature mp3 samples of course on amazon etc. - they sound interesting.


----------



## Blake

I'm about to look into the cycles of Jando and Lewis. I've begun to feel kind of dry with Korstick. Listening to Barenboim's (DG) right now and it's very nice.


----------



## kv466

For all the ones that he tackled, Glenn. For all the ones he didn't, I like the Chilean Master; especially the Waldstein. Surprisingly, I don't care for my boy Earl Wild's renditions except maybe his Moonlight.


----------



## Blake

Arrau's playing is superb. But there's so much fuzz in the background of his cycle recording that I couldn't stand it after a while. I'm normally not so picky, but a silent background is vital when it comes to sonatas...


----------



## KenOC

Here's a real bargain for fans of Arrau's Beethoven, and other composers. Seven bucks! A reviewer writes, "This download contains the entire contents the Claudio Arrau Icon box set, a 12 disc collection of all the recordings Arrau made for EMI."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008YAMT98/ref=cm_cd_asin_lnk


----------



## DavidA

ShropshireMoose said:


> Cherkassky recorded it for Nimbus in 1984, it is available in a Nimbus 6cd set of Cherkassky's recordings for them, which you can get for £15.45 on amazon- a bargain, methinks. I have a couple of live broadcasts from 1983/4 respectively, but these don't seem to have made it onto cd yet (BBC broadcasts, which hopefully will be issued in time). Horowitz's 1949 recording is on the recently issued set of his Carnegie Hall recitals, which now retails on amazon at £71.99. It's still a good value at that price, consisting of 41 CDs plus a DVD. Hope this is of some use.


I have these Nimbus CDs. I bought them secondhand quite a few years ago. They are a really interesting set of his playing apart from a really duff pictures in an exhibition. I'll have to get them out and hear them again. One caution - The studio was highly resonant which might not suit everybody


----------



## Lord Lance

Aramis said:


> It was "My favourite is Daniel Barenboim" before, too late for editing EVERYBODY SAW YOUR DISGRACE


Jeez, I edited it because I changed my mind. Am I not allowed to change my mind now?

~ Ludwig van Beethoven


----------



## Blake

It's no disgrace anyway. I've heard plenty of interpretations and still find Barenboim's (DG) set to be very nice. This isn't a popularity contest... or is it? Wanna' be really cool? Do exactly what your heart says without concern of criticism. 
:tiphat:


----------



## Bas

Anybody here fond of Gulda's complete cycle? I own that one and Barenboim's first (EMI, not DG) and like Gulda's for the firework, for the passion, the expression, especially in the Tempest and Waldstein sonatas. Gulda is one of my favourite pianists, on a sidenote (his Mozart!). What do you think?


----------



## KenOC

I have the Gulda set and generally enjoy it for the virtuosity -- in those sonatas where it's called for. I feel that he sometimes takes things too quickly and the charm of the music is lost. Not always, but sometimes.

Fournier and Gulda did my all-time favorite Beethoven cello sonatas way back when. Still available on CD from DGG in wonderful sound.


----------



## Mandryka

Bas said:


> Anybody here fond of Gulda's complete cycle? I own that one and Barenboim's first (EMI, not DG) and like Gulda's for the firework, for the passion, the expression, especially in the Tempest and Waldstein sonatas. Gulda is one of my favourite pianists, on a sidenote (his Mozart!). What do you think?


There are three complete sonatas sets from Gulda.


----------



## Blake

Vesuvius said:


> Arrau's playing is superb. But there's so much fuzz in the background of his cycle recording that I couldn't stand it after a while. I'm normally not so picky, but a silent background is vital when it comes to sonatas...


To clarify this, I was referring to his 50s recordings on Philips. I've yet to hear his Decca... but I will, as he's one of my favorites.


----------



## Fried fifer

I find that I agree with Barenboim's interpretations more than any other. Though I do have some issue with his interpretation of Op. 2 IV movement. But it is my favorite and I'm in the mist of learning it. So I'm partial.(also I am nowhere near claiming my interpretation is better as I'm not even good enough to play it properly yet.)


----------



## hpowders

Annie Fischer's performances of the 32 sonatas. The tone of her piano isn't the best but artistry of this magnitude burns through. Mesmerizing performances!


----------



## hpowders

Duplicate post.


----------



## julianoq

I love Brendel's second cycle, it was my first one and I always go back to it. I also like Arrau's, but the background noise bothers me a little. Now trying Gilels and enjoying it a lot, quite sad that he haven't recorded the sonata #32.


----------



## Rachmanijohn

Gilels. It's a tragedy he didn't complete the cycle.


----------



## Itullian

Arrau,Gilels,Kempff


----------



## Bradius

Brautigam. He plays well. I enjoy hearing the sonata's on fortepiano.


----------



## DaDirkNL

I have Brendel's second cycle and frankly, I haven't been able to enjoy any other interpretation as much as I enjoy the Brendel.


----------



## JohnD

After sampling a few other pianists, I've turned to Wilhelm Kempff's stereo recordings and have been enjoying them a great deal.


----------



## Guest

joen_cph said:


> Has anyone heard the *Stewart Goodyear* set? Have sampled it on Amazon clips only & liked it - dramatic and varied, but perhaps-perhaps a little too light-footed at times in the slower movements (??).
> 
> Apparently this fellow played all the sonatas in ONE concert, but these are studio recordings. Am thinking of buying it.


He played all of them FROM MEMORY in my town a few months ago. I attended just the late sonatas portion. I really can't complain too much--he didn't just get through them: they were very well and accurately played. A few of the slow movements could have been a bit slower, but it was a herculean task to which he admirably rose.

Richter and Gilels are hard to beat, but among more recent interpreters I like Michael Korstick and Igor Tchetuev. The latter has not completed his cycle for Caro Mitis, a Russian audiophile label, but the 6 volumes he has released are fantastic.


----------



## apricissimus

I love Andras Schiff's interpretations (the ones I've heard anyway), but I'm frustrated by the ECM-style recording where the piano sounds distant and somewhat echo-ey.

Can anyone recommend a cycle that's 1) relatively clean and accurate, 2) not too idiosyncratic with tempos, rubato, etc., and 3) recorded in such a way that it sounds like you're in a small room, or next to the piano, and not in some cavernous hall?


----------



## merlinus

Agreed re: Annie Fischer. I also like Gulda's stereo set. Pollini's last movement of the Hammerklavier is the only one that, for me, brings out the incredibleness of the fugue, and his no. 32 is also excellent.


----------



## julianoq

DaDirkNL said:


> I have Brendel's second cycle and frankly, I haven't been able to enjoy any other interpretation as much as I enjoy the Brendel.


I agree. I don't know if it is the "first record of the sonatas you bought" effect, but I never find any performances as good of Brendel's 2nd cycle. I like many: Arrau, Gilels, Fischer, etc. But I always go back to the first one!


----------



## Vlelf

I like quite a few: Brendel, Gilels, Kempff, Richard Goode, and occasionally, Gould. But since the first interpretation I listened to was Brendel, his works stood out for me, always.


----------



## PeterF

Serkin recorded about half of the Beethoven Sonatas. They are excellent, and available in an inexpensive Sony Box that also includes the Piano Concertos.
My two favorite complete Beethoven Piano Sonata sets are the one by Buchbinder in an RCA Box, and the Kempff Box on DG.


----------



## Lord Lance

Lord Lance said:


> There are several interpretations of the master's piano sonatas, maybe over 100. So, my question today is, whats your favorite one? It seems I can add a poll yet. Nonetheless, tell me your favorite classic recording [Old, like Kempff]
> 
> Mine is Wilhelm Kempff


Yeah, no. Just no. I don't know what I was thinking back then.

For now, Ashkenazy, Brendel and Goode seem promising.

Gulda and Jando, perhaps.

No favorites for now though.


----------



## padraic

This is the set I've been listening to on Apple Music:


----------



## Steatopygous

Few music collections have been so extensively and rewardingly recorded. My favourite alters somewhat by mood, and I am more interested in individual sonatas than complete sets, of which I have only about 8 (as opposed, for example, to 29 accounts of the Appassionata). Those qualifications aside, Kempff is probably my consistent favourite. I also really rate Gilels (not quite complete) and Brendel - any of his versions. I can't remember if Richter did all 32, but obviously he's a titan. The same with Murray Perahia.
I also really admire Pollini, whose set, recorded over nearly 40 years, has just been released, but he is the most austere of interpreters. Brendel was my first complete set, Barenboim and Pollini the latest.
Then I also enjoy Backhaus and Schnabel, among more historic versions. Schnabel gets kudos for doing it all first.


----------



## shadowdancer

A really interesting video about Beethoven's sonata with Daniel Barenboim:


----------



## martrepuS

I think Gilels is the best. I love all his interpretations (except the Tempest sonata). Pollini's set is great, but he always hums and it is very hard to listen. Brendel's set is also very good. I also have the set of F.F.Guy: interesting, but not my favourite


----------



## millionrainbows

I like Robert Taub (VOX). I have Gulda, liked him until I compared and realized he was a bit too quick. My favorite at the moment is various Russian pianists on the Audiophile Classics label. Gold discs, excellent recordings.


----------



## Vaneyes

apricissimus said:


> *I love Andras Schiff's interpretations (the ones I've heard anyway), but I'm frustrated by the ECM-style recording where the piano sounds distant and somewhat echo-ey.
> *
> Can anyone recommend a cycle that's 1) relatively clean and accurate, 2) not too idiosyncratic with tempos, rubato, etc., and 3) recorded in such a way that it sounds like you're in a small room, or next to the piano, and not in some cavernous hall?


It's a little late to reply, a year and a half later. So, FWIW, I found the ECM Schiff cycle uneven in performance and sound, which is not unduly surprising because of different recording venues over a lengthy time period. I bought all or most of the single releases, and culled the ones I didn't like.The keepers, for me, are Volumes III, IV, VI, recorded 2005/6. Allow for differences of opinion in this regard. 

For your request requirements, probably Goode, and Lortie. Good luck. :tiphat:


----------



## solkorset

I've listened to many. The best I've ever found is *Robert Benz*. Try him!


----------



## Scififan

Lord Lance said:


> There are several interpretations of the master's piano sonatas, maybe over 100. So, my question today is, whats your favorite one? It seems I can add a poll yet. Nonetheless, tell me your favorite classic recording [Old, like Kempff]
> 
> Mine is Wilhelm Kempff


I agree. I tend to prefer his fifties cycle--but only marginally. I think that the partial cycle by Solomon is impressive too, particularly in the late sonatas, which mercifully he recorded before his stroke. I also frequently listen to the Schnabel set.


----------



## Wigmar

Lord Lance said:


> There are several interpretations of the master's piano sonatas, maybe over 100. So, my question today is, whats your favorite one? It seems I can add a poll yet. Nonetheless, tell me your favorite classic recording [Old, like Kempff]
> 
> Mine is Wilhelm Kempff


Although Kempff (r 1964-5) is represented in my collection, I do prefer Brendel to him, his third cycle (r 1992-6). In addition, I find Brendel's second cycle as well outstanding


----------

